# Serious



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Seriously i am not able to decide whether i look good what i think or i look ogre and its all in my mind that i look good ..sometimes in some pics i think i look good and sometimes i think i just look okkk ...and honestly i am here for a serious and honest responses and not trolled ones...


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 2, 2019)

Go kidnap jailbaits


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> ogre


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 2, 2019)

ethnic Tommy Vercetti


----------



## fobos (Apr 2, 2019)

At least you will never be bullied


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

fobos said:


> At least you will never be bullied


I mean whats the actual answer bro ...am in gl category or not ....sometomes i think i am sometimes i think not


----------



## fobos (Apr 2, 2019)

You're not pretty but you're intimidating. I suggest thugmaxxing


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> Would slay in prehistory


Actually i also slay now tbh ...but always confused about my looks seriously


fobos said:


> You're not pretty but you're intimidating. I suggest thugmaxxing


I know m not preety ...i meant we can look good without being preety ...as being aesthetic with masculanity...as david gandy doesnt have any preety features but he is aesthetically attractive..in this pic he looks intimidating but still doesnt look ogree


----------



## DarknLost (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Actually i also slay now tbh ...but always confused about my looks seriously


You look like a porn actor tbh 
Apply now


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

DarknLost said:


> You look like a porn actor tbh
> Apply now


Lol what the f is that ...do porn actors look different from other guys???


NickGurr said:


> Go kidnap jailbaits


I dont need to ....i already have mine....


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> david gandy doesnt have any preety features but he is aesthetically attractive..in this pic he looks intimidating but still doesnt look ogree


The question is, do you have aesthetics?


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

_ma_


Extra Chromosome said:


> The question is, do you have aesthetics?


mate i saw ur comment and if u feel like i dont have aesthetics i am no one to oppose u as every one has their own thinking ....but if u r genuinely telling me and not saying it to troll me...i would not say who the fuck are u to judge me as i have posted the question to ask u guys only


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> _ma_
> mate i saw ur comment and if u feel like i dont have aesthetics i am no one to oppose u as every one has their own thinking ....but if u r genuinely telling me and not saying it to troll me...i would not say who the fuck are u to judge me as i have posted the question to ask u guys only


And I want your answer as well.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> And I want your answer as well.


as i told u i sometimes find my self gl specially when i am clean shaven and i am mostly in that look only and sometimes just not so special .though i find myself more gl in mirror than in pics
And frankly speaking i find myself ugly looking when i grow a beard even after 1 day of shaving...so i shave everyday now...for which i made a thread before


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> as i told u i sometimes find my self gl specially when i am clean shaven and i am mostly in that look only and sometimes just not so special .though i find myself more gl in mirror than in pics


Mirrors make you look better because of you getting used to it.

If you want, take a selfie then flip the picture and you will see something more close to the truth.


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 2, 2019)

Now this is the story all about how my life got flipped, turned upside down. And I'd like to take a minute just sit right there, I'll tell you how I became the prince of a town called Bel Air. 
In West Philadelphia born and raised, on the playground where I spent most of my days. Chilling out, maxing, relaxing all cool, and all shooting some b-ball outside of the school. When a couple of guys who were up to no good, started making trouble in my neighborhood, I got in one little fight and my mom got scared and said you're moving with your auntie and uncle in Bel Air.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Mirrors make you look better because of you getting used to it.
> 
> If you want, take a selfie then flip the picture and you will see something more close to the truth.


selfies make me look better looking even after flipping ....thatsy in this thread i didnt upload any selfie picture...i have a shitty phone so i just randomly clicked a selfie from my friend phone and i just couldnt believe i was looking vey good...so i think selfies are just fake...though facial ratios remain same


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> selfies make me look better looking even after flipping ....thatsy in this thread i didnt upload any selfie picture...i have a shitty phone so i just randomly clicked a selfie from my friend phone and i just couldnt believe i was looking vey good...so i think selfies are just fake...though facial ratios remain same


How about making a motion video? Multiple ones in many lightings, we will be able to judge better srs.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> How about making a motion video? Multiple ones in many lightings, we will be able to judge better srs.


i will try to post in motion ...but i know u dont think i look ogre coz u r angry at me as u think i post every now and then about myself here so u r pissed off and saying this but its not true that i want attention ....i would say tbh that i make silly threads for opinions of others sometimes


----------



## GenericChad1444 (Apr 2, 2019)

You are not ugly. But you aren't good looking either


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i will try to post in motion ...but i know u dont think i look ogre coz u r angry at me as u think i post every now and then about myself here so u r pissed off and saying this but its not true that i want attention ....i would say tbh that i make silly threads for opinions of others sometimes


No man.
This is rating sub-forum anyways.

Post videos or cope.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

GenericChad1444 said:


> You are not ugly. But you aren't good looking either
> [/QUOTE





Extra Chromosome said:


> No man.
> This is rating sub-forum anyways.
> 
> Post videos or cope.


I dont have good camera phone for video recording but i am not saying i wont post video but arent pictures enough to judge btw??...


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I dont have camera phone for video recording but i am not saying i wont post video but arent pictures enough to judge btw??...


Not as accurate.
I have seen members here in motion and in pics. They are quite different.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Not as accurate.
> I have seen members here in motion and in pics. They are quite different.


And u think or u are not able to judge whether i look good or bad in pics???


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> And u think or u are not able to judge whether i look good or bad in pics???


I am sure everyone would judge motion vids with different lighting better.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I am sure everyone would judge motion vids with different lighting better.





Extra Chromosome said:


> I am sure everyone would judge motion vids with different lighting better.


Btw i had to say one thing if u compare my this pics to my previous pics my face has become more symmetrical than before specially jaws and lips ....and my nose shape has also changed little bit it has less nasal deviation now..and i am not joking this ...may be it is due to mewing i dont know


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

You look dangerous, rapey, intimidating. You should do a masculine job + activities so that you aren't seen as out of place or creepy. Like I'd say join the army or smth serious.


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 2, 2019)

Your nose-eye area looks really weird. Also if you get a more defined face by losing bloat you would look better


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> You look dangerous, rapey, intimidating. You should do a masculine job + activities so that you aren't seen as out of place or creepy. Like I'd say join the army or smth serious.


thats a very bad advice to give to join something lol ...now u want me to apply for a job which matches with my face lol...btw i dont look creepy
I


SirHiss said:


> Your nose-eye area looks really weird. Also if you get a more defined face by losing bloat you would look better


It was more bad some months before ....it has less nasal deviated septum...what do u say about the pics what i had asked in the question


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> btw i dont look creepy


That's not for you to decide, you're asking us what we think of your face. You do look creepy, masculine with very bad harmony. You need to live a life that matches it or else you will have a looks-personality mismatch, people will always suspect you're hiding something and they won't treat you well


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> That's not for you to decide, you're asking us what we think of your face. You do look creepy, masculine with very bad harmony. You need to live a life that matches it or else you will have a looks-personality mismatch, people will always suspect you're hiding something and they won't treat you well


some one suggested me here to become a porn star...what u say lol??


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Ssome one suggested me here to become a porn star???


LMAAAAAOOOOOO gtfo with this delusion nigga.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> LMAAAAAOOOOOO gtfo with this delusion nigga.


Btw am i gl or ogre ...i am confused with that sometimes i find myself gl sometimes not in pics..though i would say i look intimidating in pics if i dont smile but so do gandy...not comparing with him though just saying it


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Btw i had to say one thing if u compare my this pics to my previous pics my face has become more symmetrical than before specially jaws and lips ....and my nose shape has also changed little bit it has less nasal deviation now..and i am not joking this ...may be it is due to mewing i dont know


They are the same.


CupOfCoffee said:


> That's not for you to decide, you're asking us what we think of your face. You do look creepy, masculine with very bad harmony. You need to live a life that matches it or else you will have a looks-personality mismatch, people will always suspect you're hiding something and they won't treat you well


I wonder why OP rejects any legit opinions that don't match what he thinks and accepts sarcastic ones as legit. 
Cognitive dissonance maxxing imo.


Pex1992 said:


> Btw i had to say one thing if u compare my this pics to my previous pics my face has become more symmetrical than before specially jaws and lips ....and my nose shape has also changed little bit it has less nasal deviation now..and i am not joking this ...may be it is due to mewing i dont know


I have no clue why you would become more symmetrical all of a sudden from the last few days you took pics. Not a fucking clue.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Btw am i gl or ogre ...i am confused with that sometimes i find myself gl sometimes not in pics..though i would say i look intimidating in pics if i dont smile but so do gandy...not comparing with him though just saying it


Realistically you are slightly below average looks, very very low trust. If you improve your looks and focus on doing masculine dangerous jobs/hobbies you will fit in better. If you don't take this advice you're going to suffer a lot more bro srs


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

I


Extra Chromosome said:


> They are the same.
> 
> I wonder why OP rejects any legit opinions that don't match what he thinks and accepts sarcastic ones as legit.
> Cognitive dissonance maxxing imo.


 I didnt reject anything ...i just replied to it as i though i dont have an autistic stare that i look creepy ....if i reject everything here there would be a fight here man which is useless here


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I didnt reject anything





Pex1992 said:


> i dont look creepy


One example.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> One example.
> [/QUOTEi just felt that ..i dont look autist in pics so i said that


Su


CupOfCoffee said:


> Realistically you are slightly below average looks, very very low trust. If you improve your looks and focus on doing masculine dangerous jobs/hobbies you will fit in better. If you don't take this advice you're going to suffer a lot more bro srs


and what about the talent .???..its impossible for me to join the army now lol


----------



## SirHiss (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Suand what about the talent .???..its impossible for me to join the army now lol


maybe construction job? What do you do for a living or hobbies right now?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> and what about the talent .???..its impossible for me to join the army now lol


Confirmed low IQ. Becoming a soldier takes basic training/bootcamp, most countries are in a deficit and don't even have enough young men willing to join. It's easier than you think


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Su


Su?


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Confirmed low IQ. Becoming a soldier takes basic training/bootcamp, most countries are in a deficit and don't even have enough young men willing to join. It's easier than you think


You are a comfirmed low iq .not knowing the full details ...i would better work as a gas station in india then join the army ...and in india the age limit is 21 to join the army and m 25 and i am in the last year of my software engimeering post graduation ...


SirHiss said:


> maybe construction job? What do you do for a living or hobbies right now?
> Software engineering last year


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> You are a comfirmed low iq .not knowing the full details ...i would better work as a gas station in india then join the army ...and in india the age limit is 21 to join the army and m 25 and i am in the last year of my software engimeering post graduation ...


It's over for curry genetic waste anyways. Cry for me bitch


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

ty


Extra Chromosome said:


> Su?


Typo error


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> ty
> Typo error


Understood captain bhai.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> It's over for curry genetic waste anyways. Cry for me bitch


Why would i cry for u lol???


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Understood captain bhai.


Went from "shut up" to "thank you" lmao. 



Pex1992 said:


> Why would i cry for u lol???


Cuz I'll spread my genes in your country while you rot in denial.


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Cuz I'll spread my genes in your country while you rot in denial.


Go genghis khan.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Went from "shut up" to "thank you" lmao.
> 
> 
> Cuz I'll spread my genes in your country while you rot in denial.


u mean ur shitty genes ....indian girls wont give a damn about a subhuman like u jabroni...


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> u mean ur shitty genes ....indian girls wont give a damn about a subhuman like u jabroni...


He has the pheno that can marry 4 indian stacies with their family aggressively approving/wanting.

100% srs


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> He has the pheno that can marry 4 indian stacies with their family aggressively approving/wanting.
> 
> 100% srs


Dont be dillusional .....he cant even get a village girl here let alone getting a stacy hahah...


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Dont be dillusional .....he cant even get a village girl here let alone getting a stacy hahah...


I am not kidding.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I am not kidding.


Thats the most pathetic joke i have ever heard in my whole life ....


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Thats the most pathetic joke i have ever heard in my whole life ....


Feel free to cope, I just said my objective observation.


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (Apr 2, 2019)

Thugmax


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Went from "shut up" to "thank you" lmao.
> 
> 
> Cuz I'll spread my genes in your country while you rot in denial.


This is me ur below average looking guy...


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 2, 2019)

Ethnics me tbh


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Ethnics me tbh


I am an ethinic lol


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I am an ethinic lol


I think so


----------



## Wool (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Seriously i am not able to decide whether i look good what i think or i look ogre and its all in my mind that i look good ..sometimes in some pics i think i look good and sometimes i think i just look okkk ...and honestly i am here for a serious and honest responses and not trolled ones...


you look scary thats the only thing


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Wool said:


> you look scary thats the only thing


Yup but also decent looking


----------



## belnar93 (Apr 2, 2019)

Hunter eyes, just not the kind PSL wants you to have.
More like the i moved next to the playground to see the children better type of eyes.


----------



## Sizzurp (Apr 2, 2019)

What is this shambles...


----------



## rockndogs (Apr 2, 2019)

ovER


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

belnar93 said:


> Hunter eyes, just not the kind PSL wants you to have.
> More like the i moved next to the playground to see the children better type of eyes.


what are hunter eyes in terms of psl then???


Sizzurp said:


> What is this shambles...


????


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> I think so


Do i look good ethinic btw


----------



## nattycel (Apr 2, 2019)

You look decent for an indian. relax


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Do i look good ethinic btw


Yes man you look better then all ethnics in my city


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 2, 2019)

The bloat makes your eyes look beady, if you can reduce it it'd help a lot


----------



## JellyBelly (Apr 2, 2019)

rapes me


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

nattycel said:


> You look decent for an indian. relax
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...





JellyBelly said:


> rapes me


i am not gay ...


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Yup but also decent looking


lmfaoooooooooooooo


nattycel said:


> You look decent for an indian. relax


"you look good for an x" = never ever began and will never do.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> lmfaoooooooooooooo
> 
> "you look good for an x" = never ever began and will never do.


Gtfoh


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

@Pex1992 You're beautiful, you're perfect, you don't have any flaws, you can slay anywhere in the world honey, you're beautiful just the way you are you don't need to change anything to impress others, don't let anybody criticize you, please shoot yourself honey


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> @Pex1992 You're beautiful, you're perfect, you don't have any flaws, you can slay anywhere in the world honey, you're beautiful just the way you are you don't need to change anything to impress others, don't let anybody criticize you, please shoot yourself honey


not. before i shoot u ...u monkey face ass


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

@Pex1992
Can you please do this test srs.
http://test.mensa.no/ 

And try to screen shot the result. I am dedsrs, no joke, nothing. tbh ngl mang lad kiddo bucko.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> not. before i shoot u ...u monkey face ass


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

I


Extra Chromosome said:


> @Pex1992
> Can you please do this test srs.
> http://test.mensa.no/
> 
> And try to screen shot the result. I am dedsrs, no joke, nothing. tbh ngl mang lad kiddo bucko.


I dont need it ...i already know that it would be better that u take it and show here ...u desperately need this test ...


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I
> I dont need it ...i already know that it would be better that u take it and show here ...u desperately need this test ...


I don't mean anything bad. You can call me out if I did say anything negative. Deal?


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> I don't mean anything bad. You can call me out if I did say anything negative. Deal?


Lol u saying negative from the start and u r saying if i said so call me out jfl


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Lol u saying negative from the start and u r saying if i said so call me out jfl


Where did I say negative stuff?


----------



## Zeus (Apr 2, 2019)

You look good, work on your body though.

I don't know what's giving me that "ill rape you" vibe from your face, might need to check that.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Where did I say negative stuff?


S


Extra Chromosome said:


> @Pex1992
> Can you please do this test srs.
> http://test.mensa.no/
> 
> And try to screen shot the result. I am dedsrs, no joke, nothing. tbh ngl mang lad kiddo bucko.


scored above 120 but clicked to finish the test 10 minutes before the actual timing as i was getting bored so didnt check out many questions lol


Zeus said:


> You look good, work on your body though.
> 
> I don't know what's giving me that "ill rape you" vibe from your face, might need to check that.


Can u say ...what ...coz i look good but intimidating in pics just like shimansky


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> scored above 120 but clicked to finish the test 10 minutes before the actual timing as i was getting bored so didnt check out many questions lol



OP. If we softmaxxed to the max and became psychopathic serial killers we can slay. Me and you are only cut out for this, no way around it.
And as arcbrah said, "cope or rope".


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> OP. If we softmaxxed to the max and became psychopathic serial killers we can slay. Me and you are only cut out for this, no way around it.
> And as arcbrah said, "cope or rope".


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> View attachment 36523


You can do it as well, but no need to kill people when you can already get 4 stacey ethnic wifes tbh ngl.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> You can do it as well, but no need to kill people when you can already get 4 stacey ethnic wifes tbh ngl.


I'll kill when I have a good cause to kill for. 

+ this is more fun than killing tbh


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

CupOfCoffee said:


> I'll kill when I have a good cause to kill for.
> 
> + this is more fun than killing tbh
> View attachment 36526


Fucking legit.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I
> I dont need it ...i already know that it would be better that u take it and show here ...u desperately need this test ...


Do have more such type of tests if u have send me links ...i love to solve logical puzzles srs....i used to give logical tests in my free time before ..


Extra Chromosome said:


> OP. If we softmaxxed to the max and became psychopathic serial killers we can slay. Me and you are only cut out for this, no way around it.
> And as arcbrah said, "cope or rope".


Do u also have the same vibes in ur pics as mine


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Do have more such type of tests if u have send me links ...i love to solve logical puzzles srs....i used to give logical tests in my free time before ..


https://wechsleriqtest.com/ 
Didn't check if this is paid or not tho.
https://www.mensa.lu/en/mensa/online-iq-test.html 
If any of them ask you to login or pay then just close it.
https://www.123test.com/iq-test/ 
Choose free option
http://carlcheo.com/17-best-free-online-iq-test-with-accurate-results 
https://iqhaven.com/ 


Pex1992 said:


> Do u also have the same vibes in ur pics as mine


Mine is worse mainly due to having black eyes. But we have the same pheno. Ideal for thug life.
But again, I can't say that we have the exact same pheno. I am ugly.


----------



## dontgoLAXb4UMAXx (Apr 2, 2019)

you look like my retarded indian long lost cousin but yeah your alright for a indian


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 2, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> https://wechsleriqtest.com/
> Didn't check if this is paid or not tho.
> https://www.mensa.lu/en/mensa/online-iq-test.html
> If any of them ask you to login or pay then just close it.
> ...


Thx ...


dontgoLAXb4UMAXx said:


> you look like my retarded indian long lost cousin but yeah your alright for a indian


Whats with the word retarded ...u could have said intimidating ...and i agree with that ...


Extra Chromosome said:


> https://wechsleriqtest.com/
> Didn't check if this is paid or not tho.
> https://www.mensa.lu/en/mensa/online-iq-test.html
> If any of them ask you to login or pay then just close it.
> ...


i like the pheno of sean opry very unique


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 2, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Whats with the word retarded ...u could have said intimidating ...and i agree with that ...


It is genome disorder pheno.


----------



## Autist (Apr 3, 2019)

nattycel said:


> You look* decent for an indian*. relax


OGRE


----------



## xom (Apr 3, 2019)

bloated and rounded jaw line falios u

if u had a straight angular jaw and less bloat ud go up 2 points


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

m


xom said:


> bloated and rounded jaw line falios u
> 
> if u had a straight angular jaw and less bloat ud go up 2 points


Maybe its due to bloat wait i post a pic few years back where i was less blaoted and little bit skinny ...dont go on the quality of the pic it was a shitty camera back then


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> m
> Maybe its due to bloat wait i post a pic few years back where i was less blaoted and little bit skinny ...dont go on the quality of the pic it was a shitty camera back then


More angularity.

Try 30kIU of beta carotene with leanmaxxing.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> More angularity.
> 
> Try 30kIU of beta carotene with leanmaxxing.


aha okkkkk....and what is the use of hgh....


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> aha okkkkk....and what is the use of hgh....


HGH is for losing fat, building muscle, better skin and hair. After puberty it is used for bodybuilding and longevity(to live longer and better)
imma try to get my hands on some.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> HGH is for losing fat, building muscle, better skin and hair. After puberty it is used for bodybuilding and longevity(to live longer and better)
> imma try to get my hands on some.


Can i use HGH now at 25???will it help


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Can i use HGH now at 25???will it help


Yeah. It is expensive af tho. Even my source has it at 150IU for 100-110$


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Yeah. It is expensive af tho. Even my source has it at 150IU for 100-110$


7000 -7700indian ruppes


Pex1992 said:


> 7000 -7700indian ruppes


Its too expensive though


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> 7000 -7700indian ruppes
> 
> Its too expensive though


Yeah. For now you don't need it. Save up till you become 30 then blast 2-4IU a day. Should be very affordable.Thats my plan at least. along with another chemical.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

Extra Chromosome said:


> Yeah. For now you don't need it. Save up till you become 30 then blast 2-4IU a day. Should be very affordable.Thats my plan at least. along with another chemical.


another chemical ???


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> another chemical ???


Yeah. Already put a huge order so I can try it before anyone. Basically, it will be what gives us an edge against the normfags in skin.
r/skincareaddiciton already mogs us jfl. Tryna change the status quo.


----------



## heroinfather (Apr 3, 2019)

ldar I already fucking told u its over but ur ego wouldn't hear it


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Apr 3, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> ldar I already fucking told u its over but ur ego wouldn't hear it





Pex1992 said:


> Yup but also decent looking


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> ldar I already fucking told u its over but ur ego wouldn't hear it


keep coping jabroni ....i am slaying and you r rotting in a basement ...


----------



## Krezo (Apr 3, 2019)

Ogremaxxxxxxxxing brooooooooooo slaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy some curry foids brahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

Krezo said:


> Ogremaxxxxxxxxing brooooooooooo slaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy some curry foids brahhhhhhhhhhh


i look intimidating In pics but i am not ogree....


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 3, 2019)

do u want an honest opinion or cope?


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> do u want an honest opinion or cope?


Honest only...


----------



## Deleted member 1338 (Apr 3, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Honest only...



start surgery maxing
fix your jaw asymmetry, your eyes tilted down down it's unattractive af... there is a surgery for that..


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

nicekind-halfincel said:


> start surgery maxing
> fix your jaw asymmetry, your eyes tilted down down it's unattractive af... there is a surgery for that..


U mean nct


----------



## SubhumanIncel (Apr 3, 2019)

just go ER


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 3, 2019)

SubhumanIncel said:


> just go ER


JoinedApr 1, 2019


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

SubhumanIncel said:


> just go ER


I dont need to ...subhuman


----------



## SubhumanIncel (Apr 3, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> I dont need to ...subhuman



fix your negative canthal tilt then.

also thugmaxxx.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

SubhumanIncel said:


> fix your negative canthal tilt then.
> 
> also thugmaxxx.


i have a slight very slight nct in myleft eye which simetimes appear neutral ...i wont risk surgery of my eye area its too complex


----------



## SubhumanIncel (Apr 3, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> i have a slight very slight nct in myleft eye which simetimes appear neutral ...i wont risk surgery of my eye area its too complex



that's fucking bullshit, i had 2 canthopexies and i'm still here to prove it. it's like people saying oh dont do a lefort 1 you will become blind. guess what i also did it and i'm still here. you just need to have the balls to do it. do you want to look better or not?

if you dont believe me check my post rate me 43, my nct was way worse than yours, i looked like fucking droopy the dog ffs.


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 3, 2019)

You look like dexter


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 3, 2019)

B


SubhumanIncel said:


> that's fucking bullshit, i had 2 canthopexies and i'm still here to prove it. it's like people saying oh dont do a lefort 1 you will become blind. guess what i also did it and i'm still here. you just need to have the balls to do it. do you want to look better or not?
> 
> if you dont believe me check my post rate me 43, my nct was way worse than yours, i looked like fucking droopy the dog ffs.


But i dont have nct as u r saying my eyes are almost neutral..


Guess What? said:


> You look like dexter


this
How are these pics .???..they are taken by someone else from different mobile camera phone .......
.and the pics which i had posted on my thread previously are taken from other phone on timer setting


----------

